# Insulating basement walls with french drain



## DanStone (Mar 15, 2012)

We just had an inside french drain installed around our basement's perimeter. The drain system includes a protruding dimpled footer that sticks up out of the concrete about 3 inches. It's about 5/8" thick.

How do you insulate the wall in this situation?

I wanted to glue rigid poly panels to the wall but they obviously won't go all the way down now. Ending the panels above that drain footer worries me because I now have a drip edge that allows moisture from the wall to bypass the drain footer.









http://i65.tinypic.com/142vpfd.jpg

The image link isn't working with the forum so you'll have to click the link to see a picture.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

From where is the moisture coming that you're worried about dripping off the foam? Done right, the foam is a thermal barrier which prevents condensation.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So even with insulation in the summer that wall will be warm and water in the drain can evaporate and find it's way out into the cavity behind your wall. It should be a sealed system to the top of the concrete which would also look after any future leaks in the wall.
The white is 10 mil poly.


----------

